# At the Sharp End by Tim Cook



## dangerboy (6 Feb 2008)

*At the Sharp End* by Tim Cook is the first of a two volume series covering WWI.  This book covers 1914-1916 from the infantry's point of view in the authors own words " those men in the trenches who faced the enemy and bore the heaviest brunt of the fighting".  I found the book to be an enjoyable read which you do not have to be an expert on WWI to be able to understand. The author has lots of quotes from soldiers diaries and letters which help bring the book to life.  I recommend the book to anyone with an interest in WWI and Canadian military history

*At the Sharp End* by Tim Cook, hardcover 600 pages published by Penguin Group, ISBN: 0-670-06734-2.  Canadian price $40.00


----------



## QuinnCooper (14 Jun 2011)

I have a book report on this the topic is should individuals and groups in Canada embrace an national identity? how does this book tie in with the topic?


----------



## brihard (14 Jun 2011)

QuinnCooper said:
			
		

> I have a book report on this the topic is should individuals and groups in Canada embrace an national identity? how does this book tie in with the topic?



The second book - Shock Troops - covers Vimy, and would probably work better for you. Both have some value to offer though.


----------

